# Cinnamon Greek Yogurt (better than it sounds)



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 30, 2013)

What you need:

1 cup plain greek yogurt
1/4 tsp cinnamon (more or less to taste)
1/4 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 tsp dark brown sugar, loose (more or less to taste)
1 tiny, like pinky and your thumb tiny or smal child's fingers tiny, pinch of white sugar (optional but I do notice a difference if I don't add it)

Mix all ingredients well and let sit for 15 to 20 minutes. After that stir in fruit if desired. I've tried it with crushed pineapple (canned), diced pear, apple sauce, diced apple, diced peaches (both canned and fresh), and chopped apricot (both dried and fresh). They were all really good in it.

That's it. I know it's really simple but it wasn't an obvious combination to me so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 30, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> What you need:
> 
> 1 cup plain greek yogurt
> 1/4 tsp cinnamon (more or less to taste)
> ...



Sounds great to me.  I see I'm gonna have to invest in a tub of plain Greek yogurt, soon.

I wonder what it would taste like with some ground candy caps, and a bit of brown sugar.  Hmmmm.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2013)

I wish I had that recipe last week, when I invested into a tub of Greek yogurt, that I did not like, the taste turned out to be all Greek to me.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 31, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> I wish I had that recipe last week, when I invested into a tub of Greek yogurt, that I did not like, the taste turned out to be all Greek to me.



 I've found different brands can vary pretty drastically in flavor. Fage tastes really creamy and almost like sour cream to me, but not real yogurty, if that makes sense. Chobani doesn't seam as creamy to me but has a stronger yougurt flavor and isn't as much like sour cream. The Youplait and Dannon brands are ok, a little milder, but they don't seem as thick as other brands. Plain yogurt of any brand can be intense and really sour, I find adding things to it makes it much better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 31, 2013)

IMO cinnamon makes practically anything taste better p.a.g.  Even snuck it into a chicken dish and Himself never knew.  BTW, try it with fresh blueberries as the fruit sometime.  Blues and cinnamon were made for each other.

Thanks for the recipe.  If I remember to get yogurt I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 31, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> IMO cinnamon makes practically anything taste better p.a.g.  Even snuck it into a chicken dish and Himself never knew.  BTW, try it with fresh blueberries as the fruit sometime.  Blues and cinnamon were made for each other.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.  If I remember to get yogurt I'll have to try it sometime.



Cinnamon and blueberries are wonderful together. When we would pick wild blueberries up north when I was a kid, I remember my dad would always stop in areas that he said had a cinnamon-like smell. There would always be blueberry plants there. I wonder if the two have some scent component in common.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love this sound of this as we love greek yoghurt, even better pimped up


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 4, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I've found different brands can vary pretty drastically in flavor. Fage tastes really creamy and almost like sour cream to me, but not real yogurty, if that makes sense. Chobani doesn't seam as creamy to me but has a stronger yougurt flavor and isn't as much like sour cream. The Youplait and Dannon brands are ok, a little milder, but they don't seem as thick as other brands. Plain yogurt of any brand can be intense and really sour, I find adding things to it makes it much better.



that is what it was with one I got, almost like sour cream and sour


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 4, 2013)

I bought blueberries today...and forgot the yogurt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I've found different brands can vary pretty drastically in flavor......



FWIW, one of my friends' husband is 1st generation Greek.  He prefers Chobani.  FWIW.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 4, 2013)

We dont like Chobani...we like Black Swan, dont know if you can get it over there though..it is the tastiest greek yoghurt I have ever had and it is so low in sat fat


----------

